

ShowHN: BrowserLoop - Ableton-like music remixing in the browser - th3james
http://browserloop.barcodechannel.com

======
arc_of_descent
Very nice! I'm currently experimenting with the HTML5 WebAudio API, and I know
Firefox does not yet support this fully. So I guess you just using the audio
tags?

~~~
th3james
Yup, just using audio tags, I wrote a short blog about it here:
[http://th3james.github.io/blog/2013/05/10/browserloop-
remix-...](http://th3james.github.io/blog/2013/05/10/browserloop-remix-music-
in-your-browser/)

------
stratos2
Being an ableton user myself, loved playing with this. Fantastic work!

------
giarcsllim
Amazing work, a real musical treat.

------
kevingadd
I tried it in Chrome and in Firefox and in both cases it doesn't seem like the
tracks are actually in sync. Is that on purpose or something? Maybe I just
don't understand how to actually use this thing...

~~~
th3james
Yeah, it is supposed to be in sync, and it should be work in both those
browsers. What OS are you using?

